# Melancholia (ffo: the Fountain, the Road, Solaris)



## Jesse Zuretti (Nov 1, 2011)

*IMDb*: Melancholia (2011) - IMDb

*wiki*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melancholia_(2011_film)

*trailer*: 



*My summary*: Earth is expecting a collision from planet Melancholia. A manic-depressive girl and her sister & family anticipate the day it is supposed to finally happen. Some of the best imagery I've seen since the Fountain. Depressing as all hell. 

*Rating*: 8/10


----------



## NemesisTheory (Nov 1, 2011)

This one totally flew under my radar. Thanks for the heads up. It is definitely an artistic slant on the whole Nebiru conspiracy. Looks like a great cast of actors too. I dig depressive atmospheric sci-fi like The Fountain, Solaris, and The Road too.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Nov 1, 2011)

You will most certainly enjoy this movie then. Check it out, let me know what you though!


----------



## jordanky (Nov 1, 2011)

A dude I work with goes on and on about how depressing this going to be. To be honest I'm not interested in it, but I'll probably end up watching it anyways.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a Lars Von Trier film, OF COURSE it's gonna be depressing.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 15, 2011)

How much violence and rape are in this movie? I mean, it _is _Lars Von Trier.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 15, 2011)

hmm, I loved The Fountain, and I've heard really good things about this movie. perhaps it will change my perception of kirsten dunst (as I've come to despise her as an actress). definitely gonna check this out


----------



## MED (Dec 10, 2011)

This looks freaking amazing!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 11, 2011)

supposedly this movie is HUGE in europe, but here in north america, it barley raised an eye-brow. 

perhaps its advertisements, or the lack of?


----------



## jordanky (Dec 14, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> supposedly this movie is HUGE in europe, but here in north america, it barley raised an eye-brow.
> 
> perhaps its advertisements, or the lack of?



That's because it has nothing to do with Justin Bieber or Jersey Shore.


----------

